# High Quality Box Mod



## Rob Fisher

Any vendors stock a decent high quality box mod that will fit a 25mm Atty (Sub Tank) that takes 18650's and uses magnets rather than screws?

Anyone got a Sigelei 100W?


----------



## VapeSnow

@Rob Fisher https://www.vapemob.co.za/product/segelei-100w-box-mod/


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Sigelei is your best bet and VapeMOB like @VapeSnow said


----------



## MurderDoll

Eciggies also stocks them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Thanks Boys! I knew you would save me searching the planet!


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher I think eCiggies and vapourmountain also carry that Sigelei 100 W box mod from time to time.

For the record, i tried Paulie's Sig 100W box this weekend and I was quite impressed with its perfomance. Paulie had it powering a dripper with a 0.2 ohm coil and it coped very well.

It is definitely large enough for a large atty
Takes 2 18650 batts, easy built in ribbon to remove them
Has a lovely strong set of magnets and the door clicks in very nicely.
Build quality seems very good and i liked the fire button
Nice and big so an easy and comfortable hold in the hand

It is however very "boxy" and has very squarish edges. Not rounded. Its more functional than beautiful I would say

Not a review but just from my first impressions I would give it a thumbs up. And I know you like Sig. I am also keen on this unit.

But Rob, it is 100W so its probably got way too much power than you will need. But then again, who knows, nice to have that power on tap if you need it

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Thanks Hi Ho @Silver! Yip I see @Oupa has a Black one in stock... I will give @paulph201 a call and chat to him... it looks like it has damn screws rather than magnets... and it is very "boxy"... I don't think I should rush this one and I should do what my mate does and that is research this one a little.


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks Hi Ho @Silver! Yip I see @Oupa has a Black one in stock... I will give @paulph201 a call and chat to him... it looks like it has damn screws rather than magnets... and it is very "boxy"... I don't think I should rush this one and I should do what my mate does and that is research this one a little.



Rob, this one definitely has magnets. I checked it quite carefully


----------



## Paulie

dont forget the 100w plus is comming


----------



## Paulie

its got magnets !!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Rob, this one definitely has magnets. I checked it quite carefully



Thanks @Silver! @Oupa must have an old picture then!


----------



## Silver

Oh, rob, i think you also have to keep the batteries in pairs and run them down and charge them together
Ie dedicated pairs 

But check with paulie and the other guys

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

paulph201 said:


> dont forget the 100w plus is comming



Is that the good looking one @paulph201? And how long till it comes?


----------



## Rob Fisher

paulph201 said:


> its got magnets !!



Are you happy with it @paulph201?


----------



## Paulie

Yes Rob this does not come with a usb charger so you need to charge the 2 batteries on a normal charger! Its a great device but to push the kanger will be a piece of cake!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie

put it this way i love it but i am getting a plus as soon as they available after watching the reviews the seems to have made it even beter

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

paulph201 said:


> put it this way i love it but i am getting a plus as soon as they available after watching the reviews the seems to have made it even beter



That answers that question then, Thanks Paulie!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Paulie shall we get one each? http://www.eciggity.com/sigelei-100w-plus-box-mod/ $99.


----------



## Paulie

Rob Fisher said:


> Paulie shall we get one each? http://www.eciggity.com/sigelei-100w-plus-box-mod/ $99.




Yeah just ship to my addy


----------



## Dubz

@Rob Fisher I presume you're searching for a box mod for your 25mm Subtank and I know that you hate overhang. Just to make you aware - the Sigelei 100w box mod is 23mm wide which means overhang. I have the SMOK Xpro bt50w from Vapemob which is 25mm wide and will have no overhang. Maybe just confirm width of the box mods while you're searching.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dubz said:


> @Rob Fisher I presume you're searching for a box mod for your 25mm Subtank and I know that you hate overhang. Just to make you aware - the Sigelei 100w box mod is 23mm wide which means overhang. I have the SMOK Xpro bt50w from Vapemob which is 25mm wide and will have no overhang. Maybe just confirm width of the box mods while you're searching.



Oh WOW you just saved me! That would have just killed me! Thanks @Dubz 

Yo @paulph201 what now?

I was about to say I can get a Blue cover for it too!. 

http://www.eciggity.com/silicone-cover-for-sigelei-100w-100w-plus/


----------



## steve

I would imagine @Rob Fisher that there might still be an overhang on the sigelie with the subtank . Just measured mine and it is just short of 23mm wide.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie

Dubz said:


> @Rob Fisher I presume you're searching for a box mod for your 25mm Subtank and I know that you hate overhang. Just to make you aware - the Sigelei 100w box mod is 23mm wide which means overhang. I have the SMOK Xpro bt50w from Vapemob which is 25mm wide and will have no overhang. Maybe just confirm width of the box mods while you're searching.


there is overhang rob if u use it for the kanger i forgot that will bug u lol but it will work great for your atlantis


----------



## steve

lol too late !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh WOW you just saved me! That would have just killed me! Thanks @Dubz
> 
> Yo @paulph201 what now?
> 
> I was about to say I can get a Blue cover for it too!.
> 
> http://www.eciggity.com/silicone-cover-for-sigelei-100w-100w-plus/


rob get the sigs if i was you and forget the kanger lol


----------



## Rob Fisher

Thanks @steve!

@paulph201 I have 3 Mech Mods to drive the Atlantis...


----------



## Paulie

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks @steve!
> 
> @paulph201 I have 3 Mech Mods to drive the Atlantis...


The atlantis works better on the sig and with the battery life its a dream but its up to you bud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

paulph201 said:


> rob get the sigs if i was you and forget the kanger lol



What the hell am I gonna put on the awesome Sigelei box mod Paulie? I have a feeling the Sub Tank is gonna be a real winner!


----------



## Paulie

Rob Fisher said:


> What the hell am I gonna put on the awesome Sigelei box mod Paulie? I have a feeling the Sub Tank is gonna be a real winner!


Rob there so many great 23mm atty comming out 

push the button if you dont want it ill take it from u also lol

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

paulph201 said:


> Rob there so many great 23mm atty comming out
> 
> push the button if you dont want it ill take it from u also lol



Roger that! Do you want a cover as well?


----------



## Paulie

yeah the covers look cool


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK gotta go to bed now because I'm up real early to go fooooooshing! We can do an order tomorrow!  Thanks Paulie!

And thanks to @dubs and @steve!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paulie

Rob Fisher said:


> OK gotta go to bed now because I'm up real early to go fooooooshing! We can do an order tomorrow!  Thanks Paulie!
> 
> And thanks to @dubs and @steve!


night bud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zuzu88

What about the Dimitri Box Mod? www.vapemaxx.co.za/dimitri-box-mod/

Sent via a Dual-Coil Sub Ohm Cloud Bomb Thing


----------



## Paulie

Zuzu88 said:


> What about the Dimitri Box Mod? www.vapemaxx.co.za/dimitri-box-mod/
> 
> Sent via a Dual-Coil Sub Ohm Cloud Bomb Thing


I was going to pull the trigger the saw it's not vv/vw

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

What about the SMY God Mod (from Vape King)...the SubTank looks absolutely brilliant on there 

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/smy-god-mod.7683/#post-163779

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

It seems the Sigelei 100 Plus is out of stock everywhere! Back to the drawing board for now... will just vape my Sub Tank on my CF Mod for now...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

free3dom said:


> What about the SMY God Mod (from Vape King)...the SubTank looks absolutely brilliant on there
> 
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/smy-god-mod.7683/#post-163779



I really don't like the look of it...


----------



## free3dom

Rob Fisher said:


> I really don't like the look of it...



That's fair...and it's also very huge 
So the search continues

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> Any vendors stock a decent high quality box mod that will fit a 25mm Atty (Sub Tank) that takes 18650's and uses magnets rather than screws?
> 
> Anyone got a Sigelei 100W?


Hi Rob,don't know if this is any good,it looks like the cover uses machine screws but you won't get that overhang
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/new-mech-box-mods.t7850/


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> Hi Rob,don't know if this is any good,it looks like the cover uses machine screws but you won't get that overhang
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/new-mech-box-mods.t7850/



I saw that one but looking at the pictures the quality doesn't look that great... I have been tempted by the BT50 but some reports are that the quality isn't up to scratch... the Sigelei 100 Plus would be perfect but that I understand would have an overhang as well,

Right now despite having a million devices and tanks I find utopia with Avril and a Cyclone so I'm attempting not to buy stuff unless I'm 100% sure it's the right thing... and I'm not sure there is a high quality box mod that fits the bill... I will probably try the 1,2Ω coil on the Sub Tank a bit later and if this produces the flavour I'm hoping it will my quest for a new Box mod will intensify... with the ,5Ω coil it's a lot like the Atlantis and perfect for cloud blowing but certainly not an ADV for flavour.

The perfect box mod for me needs to be a single or double 18650 box of the highest quality and have magnets and not a USP charge port and no overhang with the Sub Tank.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Rob Fisher said:


> I saw that one but looking at the pictures the quality doesn't look that great... I have been tempted by the BT50 but some reports are that the quality isn't up to scratch... the Sigelei 100 Plus would be perfect but that I understand would have an overhang as well,
> 
> Right now despite having a million devices and tanks I find utopia with Avril and a Cyclone so I'm attempting not to buy stuff unless I'm 100% sure it's the right thing... and I'm not sure there is a high quality box mod that fits the bill... I will probably try the 1,2Ω coil on the Sub Tank a bit later and if this produces the flavour I'm hoping it will my quest for a new Box mod will intensify... with the ,5Ω coil it's a lot like the Atlantis and perfect for cloud blowing but certainly not an ADV for flavour.
> 
> The perfect box mod for me needs to be a single or double 18650 box of the highest quality and have magnets and not a USP charge port and no overhang with the Sub Tank.




What about getting the normal Sigeili 100w?
Sure it is a little more boxy than the plus. But it still feels comfortable in hand. 

Another big added bonus for it is that its available locally which means you could have it by tomorrow.
I see Vapemob is sold out on it now.

But theres still eciggies and Vapour mountain.


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> I saw that one but looking at the pictures the quality doesn't look that great... I have been tempted by the BT50 but some reports are that the quality isn't up to scratch... the Sigelei 100 Plus would be perfect but that I understand would have an overhang as well,
> 
> Right now despite having a million devices and tanks I find utopia with Avril and a Cyclone so I'm attempting not to buy stuff unless I'm 100% sure it's the right thing... and I'm not sure there is a high quality box mod that fits the bill... I will probably try the 1,2Ω coil on the Sub Tank a bit later and if this produces the flavour I'm hoping it will my quest for a new Box mod will intensify... with the ,5Ω coil it's a lot like the Atlantis and perfect for cloud blowing but certainly not an ADV for flavour.
> 
> The perfect box mod for me needs to be a single or double 18650 box of the highest quality and have magnets and not a USP charge port and no overhang with the Sub Tank.


Hi Rob,don't know if I'm doing the right thing,but have you seen these
http://vapingunderground.com/threads/the-flair-xtreme-26650-burl-series.2833/
http://www.sweetvapes.com/Pages/FlairXtreme26650.aspx
http://www.woodmods.com/Flair_Mod_s/61.htm


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> Hi Rob,don't know if I'm doing the right thing,but have you seen these
> http://vapingunderground.com/threads/the-flair-xtreme-26650-burl-series.2833/
> http://www.sweetvapes.com/Pages/FlairXtreme26650.aspx
> http://www.woodmods.com/Flair_Mod_s/61.htm



No you are not doing the right thing John...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

MurderDoll said:


> What about getting the normal Sigeili 100w?
> Sure it is a little more boxy than the plus. But it still feels comfortable in hand.



It's too boxy... the corners are too sharp... plus there is overhang with the sub tank. 

If the Plus was available I would probably have bought it already even with the overhang...


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> No you are not doing the right thing John...


Thought so,but they are sweeeet

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paulie

Rob there always this

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## eviltoy

paulph201 said:


> Rob there always this



The hell is that lol


----------



## Paulie

eviltoy said:


> The hell is that lol


A new toy im getting from the usa custom made  

110 w 5.5v box mod


----------



## eviltoy

Raptor?


----------



## Paulie

eviltoy said:


> Raptor?


Its got a raptor board in it but its not a raptor


----------



## eviltoy

Narce how does it look inside


----------



## Paulie

here a pic i found


----------



## eviltoy

pretty!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

So the Sigelei 150W just popped up (locally!)...it's still a 23mm device, but sheesh it's pretty, powerful, and available


----------



## Rob Fisher

free3dom said:


> So the Sigelei 150W just popped up (locally!)...it's still a 23mm device, but sheesh it's pretty, powerful, and available



I wish it had popped up... but it's a pre-order and which means diddy stock...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Rob Fisher said:


> I wish it had popped up... but it's a pre-order and which means diddy stock...



Of course, my bad...available soon would've been the correct wording 
Might be worth waiting for though


----------



## Rob Fisher

free3dom said:


> Of course, my bad...available soon would've been the correct wording
> Might be worth waiting for though



Yes I'm sure it will be! I will probably get one because I have all the previous editions of the Sigelei's and they all rock!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

and now theres going to be a 22mm subtank... bit of a d*** move on kangers part.

Release the Quasimodo 25mm subtank, then once everyone has bought that. re-release it in 22mm like it should have been, in the first place... Well played China.

Similar to what Aspire has done with the Atlantis tank issue.

While I'm ranting, the eLeaf MELO atomiser... Is just an Atlantis with cosmetic changes, take a look at the coils... (They're also going to indulge in the tank size douchebaggery, mark my words )

The Billow, is an Orchid, and the Lemo is a Kayfun. Calling them original because they have larger holes is a bit rich IMHO.

Kinda like that Australian policy of telling every kid in school, that they're a winner, irregardless of the facts.
That only leads to one thing, utter shock when they hit the real world, and get told the sun doesn't shine out of their bums and their world gets tipped on its side.

Thats not to say that I have a problem with clones, I love clones. But I'm not a fan of calling things original, when they're just.... Not.

As far as mods that the 25mm Subtank will look good on, I've seen some pictures of it on a hana clone, and it looks pretty at home on that. No overhang either. From the reviews I've watched, the subtank doesn't handle above 30W too well in any case. So a hana clone, is a good fit, and the convenience of USB charging is a winner too, means you don't have to fuss with changing batteries.

Alternatively, theres the DNA 70 on fasttech (which arguably is an original Chinese thing ) which i believe is about 28.5mm thick, but comparatively small in its other 2 dimensions, which would work well for a 25mm Subtank.

The Gi2, clone or authentic will look good on the Subtank too. As Will the Cloupor T6, and the T5 (but thats not really a box).


----------



## free3dom

n0ugh7_zw said:


> and now theres going to be a 22mm subtank... bit of a d*** move on kangers part.
> 
> Release the Quasimodo 25mm subtank, then once everyone has bought that. re-release it in 22mm like it should have been, in the first place... Well played China.
> 
> Similar to what Aspire has done with the Atlantis tank issue.
> 
> While I'm ranting, the eLeaf MELO atomiser... Is just an Atlantis with cosmetic changes, take a look at the coils... (They're also going to indulge in the tank size douchebaggery, mark my words )
> 
> The Billow, is an Orchid, and the Lemo is a Kayfun. Calling them original because they have larger holes is a bit rich IMHO.
> 
> Kinda like that Australian policy of telling every kid in school, that they're a winner, irregardless of the facts.
> That only leads to one thing, utter shock when they hit the real world, and get told the sun doesn't shine out of their bums and their world gets tipped on its side.
> 
> Thats not to say that I have a problem with clones, I love clones. But I'm not a fan of calling things original, when they're just.... Not.
> 
> As far as mods that the 25mm Subtank will look good on, I've seen some pictures of it on a hana clone, and it looks pretty at home on that. No overhang either. From the reviews I've watched, the subtank doesn't handle above 30W too well in any case. So a hana clone, is a good fit, and the convenience of USB charging is a winner too, means you don't have to fuss with changing batteries.
> 
> Alternatively, theres the DNA 70 on fasttech (which arguably is an original Chinese thing ) which i believe is about 28.5mm thick, but comparatively small in its other 2 dimensions, which would work well for a 25mm Subtank.
> 
> The Gi2, clone or authentic will look good on the Subtank too. As Will the Cloupor T6, and the T5 (but thats not really a box).



Damn, I seem to be the only one who actually likes the 25mm SubTank...sure it's big, but it holds a ton of juice - that's a very big plus to me. And they were *always* going to release multiple versions, if anyone is surprised by this they've been hiding under a rock for the last year

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

